# Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?



## Zocker_Boy (5. Juni 2017)

*Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass das Wahlrecht im Prinzip ein wichtiges Grundrecht in unserer Demokratie ist und davon eigentlich jeder Gebrauch machen sollte.

Das Problem: Weil es draußen dauernd regnet und momentan eh Ferien sind, habe ich mich mal mit den Partei-Programmen zur Bundestagswahl auseinandergesetzt. Ich finde schlichtweg keine einzige Partei, deren Ziele für junge Wähler halbwegs interessant sind!

Leider liegt die Ursache für dieses Problem in der Natur: Die Demokratie lebt von den Stimmen der wählenden Bürger; da es aber immer mehr ältere Wähler Ü50 gibt, gehen die Parteien logischerweise da auf Stimmenfang und interessieren sich nur herzlich wenig für die Belange der sagen wir mal 16- bis 30-Jährigen (zum Beispiel Bildungs- und Verkehrspolitik). Und selbst wenn sie dies tun, werden sie – logisch – von den Älteren überstimmt, weil die Jüngeren in der Politik schon rein stimmenmäßig nie eine Mehrheit zustande bringen können, weil sie demografisch in der Unterzahl sind.
Politische Entscheidungen werden in unserer alternden und demokratrischen Gesellschaft folglich nahezu immer gegen die jüngere Generation getroffen werden. 

Deshalb wurde ja solche Beschlüsse wie Rente mit 67 oder 70 usw. erst durchgesetzt; die Jüngeren sollen es halt ausbaden, die können sich eh nicht wehren. Beim Führerschein geht's weiter: Wir müssen schon drei verschiedene Lappen machen und bezahlen für Fahrerlaubnisklassen, die unsere Eltern alle in einem Schein inklusive hatten. 
Hauptsache die jetzige Generation, die in der Politik aktiv ist, muss keine Einbußen hinnehmen …

Zugegeben, das klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas wehleidig - ich frage mich aber schon, ob ich mit meinen 22 Jahren im September überhaupt wählen gehen soll, ob es was nützt. Hier sind ja viele in dem betreffenden Alter aktiv. Worin seht ihr die Lösung für dieses Dilemma?


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Was soll denn gerissen werden? 

Die meisten Themen sind vom Alter recht unabhängig. Ein 20 Jähriger und ein 50 Jähriger müssen zwangsweise nicht unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. 

Am Ende kommt es auf das Thema an, nicht auf das Alter. Die Rente ist wohl eins der Extrembeispiele, ähnlich wie München bei den Mietpreisen. 

Ein gewisses Problem stellt die demographische Entwicklung natürlich dar, auch bei der Politik selbst. Umso stärker müssen sich die jungen, zu welchen ich auch zähle, Gehör verschaffen. Im Bundestag sitzen ja nun auch nicht nur Ü60 Personen.


----------



## azzih (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Find die aktuellen Ziele der FDP durchaus modern und für junge Leute geeignet. Die Frage ist halt immer ob diese Versprechen dann auch jemals so umgesetzt werden. 
Was uns junge Leute interessieren sollte, wäre der Erhalt eines modernen weltoffenen Landes, in dem der Einzelne sich mit möglichst wenigen Vorgaben und Einschränkungen selbst verwirklichen kann. Extrem wichtig wäre auch die Forderung nach mehr Wohnraum, gerade mit Einstiegsgehalt kann es nicht sein das ich in der Stadt mehr als die Hälfte meines Nettoeinkommens für ne kleine Bude draufgeht. Am besten noch mit monatelangem Suchen und Castings. Dazu sollte in gratis Bildung investiert werden.

Wir haben ja aktuell die absurde Situation das Schäuble auf zig Milliarden Steuereinnahmen sitzt, diese aber quasi nur rumliegen weil nicht sinnvoll investiert wird. Das sollte dringend geändert werden und in Zukunftsthemen wie Bau, Verkehr, Breitbandausbau, Energiewende nachhaltige Landwirtschaft etc. investiert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Es gibt genau so wenig "die Generation Y" wie es "die Baby-Boomer" gibt. Die politische Ausrichtung kannst du in der Regel eher an der sozialen Stellung als am Geburtsdatum fest machen.


azzih schrieb:


> Find die aktuellen Ziele der FDP durchaus modern und für junge Leute geeignet. ...Extrem wichtig wäre auch die Forderung nach mehr Wohnraum, gerade mit Einstiegsgehalt kann es nicht sein das ich in der Stadt mehr als die Hälfte meines Nettoeinkommens für ne kleine Bude draufgeht. Am besten noch mit monatelangem Suchen und Castings. Dazu sollte in gratis Bildung investiert werden.


Also wenn du mit letzteren Zielen ersteres glaubst hast du auf jeden Fall nicht richtig aufgepasst.

Rente mit 67 müssen die heute 55 Jährigen übrigens schon voll mit machen.


Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Zugegeben, das klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas wehleidig - ich frage mich aber schon, ob ich mit meinen 22 Jahren im September überhaupt wählen gehen soll, ob es was nützt. Hier sind ja viele in dem betreffenden Alter aktiv. Worin seht ihr die Lösung für dieses Dilemma?


1) Sich informieren was die einzelnen Parteien wirklich fordern (Wahl-O-Mat ist tatsächlich nicht so schlecht, vor allem wenn man die Statements dazu nimmt).
2) Das wählen was am meisten zu den eigenen Wünschen passt.

Nennt sich Kompromissbereitschaft, etwas was ältere vielleicht tatsächlich eher können.
Nicht wählen würde ich nur wenn ich tatsächlich alle Parteien gleich schlecht finden würde, angesichts von AfD und Co. ist das aber definitiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## OField (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



> Worin seht ihr die Lösung für dieses Dilemma?


Ein Dilemma zeichnet sich ja gerade dadurch aus, dass es keine zufriedenstellende Lösung gibt.

Als Demokrat hast du 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Du gibst deine Stimme ab und wählst irgendeinen Politiker, der seine Wahlversprechen sehr wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht hält.
2. Du versuchst aktiv selbst was zu ändern.
 - Gegen Massentierhaltung? Ändere deine Ernährungsweise
 - Für mehr Alternative Energien? Wechsel zu einem Anbieter, der diese Unterstützt.
 - Bestimmte politische Ziele? Trete einer Partei bei, die deine Ansichten teilt.

Sich über Politiker und die gesellschaftliche Entwickelung zu beschweren, aber nur alle 4 Jahre mal ein Kreuz zu machen und nichts positives dazu beitragen, hilft nicht und ist so typisch Deutsch.


----------



## 4B11T (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: es ist egal, wo ihr euer Kreuzchen im September macht:

es gibt wieder eine schwarz-rote Koalition unter Frau Merkel, Ministerposten Regierungsstil, Strategien usw. bleiben im wesentlichen unverändert. Evntl. reicht es für schwarz-gelb, wobei die FDP auf Bundesebene weitaus schwächer als zu letzt auf Landesebene sein wird. Wie auch immer, die CDU wäre wieder die dominierende Kraft in einer solchen Koalition, die FDP nur der Steigbügelhalter.

Rot-rot-grün wird selbst im Falle einer Mehrheit nicht zu standekommen, die sich die drei (stand jetzt) niemals einigen würden.

Koalitionen mit der AfD schließen sowieso alle anderen Parteien aus.

Also welches Wahlergebnis müsste eintreten, damit sich etwas grundlegend ändert? Bzw. wollen wir etwas ändern?


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



4B11T schrieb:


> Bzw. wollen wir etwas ändern?



Bin ich mir übrigens unschlüssig.
Es gibt im Bekanntenkreis einige die viel meckern, obwohl es denen nicht wirklich schlecht geht.
Auf der anderen Seite geht es dem Rest super.
Alle sind in Lohn und Brot und verdienen "angemessen".

Was mich momentan stört sind die Immobilien bzw. Baupreise. 
Diese sind, wegen der 0-Zins Politik, durch die Decke gegangen, mit der Folge, dass das was man vor ca. 10 Jahren für 200 Tausend € gebaut hat, jetzt mindestens 350 Tausend € kostet.
Das ist aber trotzdem meckern auf hohem Niveau, und davon abgesehen wüsste ich nicht was ein Regierungswechsel in der BRD daran ändern sollte.
Das Renten und Sozialsystem könnte mal reformiert werden, wie das geht weiß aber keiner.

Ich bin zu 99% zufrieden.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Naja, 

das Problem liegt eher darin, das heutzutage die Mitte bedient werden muss 

Von daher ist es völlig wurscht, wo du dein Kreuz macht, die Unterschiede sind nur marginal

Letztendlich fehlt es an klaren Zielen, wo wir in 10 oder 20 Jahren stehen wollen,
es fehlt sowas wie ein Masterplan

Und junge fähige Nachwuchspolitiker haben eh keine Chance nach oben zu kommen,
ohne dieses parteipolitisches Geplänkel mitzuspielen


----------



## Leob12 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> das Problem liegt eher darin, das heutzutage die Mitte bedient werden muss
> 
> ...



Aha, erkläre mir wie ein Masterplan für 20 Jahre aussehen soll, wenn in der Zwischenzeit die Regierung ausgewechselt werden kann. Wir leben hier nicht in einer Planwirtschaft, und das ist gut so^^
Außerdem kann niemand wirklich in die Zukunft sehen. Was nützt mir heute ein Plan für die nächsten zwanzig Jahre wenn schon in 10 Jahren alles anders sein kann?


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Ich wüsste ja noch nicht mal was eine Partei mir bieten sollte, damit ich sie "unbedingt" wählen muss.
Ich bin halt zufrieden, viele andere (nicht alle!) könnten auch zufrieden sein, meckern aber des Meckerns willen.
z.B.: "Politiker braucht kein Mensch, die haben noch nie was für mich gemacht, hier geht alles den Bach runter!!!" 
Zitat ist von einem befreundeten Industriemechaniker + CNC-Fachkraft: unbefristeter Arbeitsvertrag, Mitte 30, 3500* Netto* im Monat, 630€ Miete warm in einer Kleinstadt, Frau Krankenschwester, Kind mit Kita-Platz vorhanden.......aber meckert halt gerne.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aha, erkläre mir wie ein Masterplan für 20 Jahre aussehen soll, wenn in der Zwischenzeit die Regierung ausgewechselt werden kann. Wir leben hier nicht in einer Planwirtschaft, und das ist gut so^^



Die Nahles hat letztens erklärt, wie ihre Rentenpläne aussehen und die gingen bis 2030.

Daher finde ich sowas auch immer lustig. Die rechnen mit den Daten von heute und finden es dann super, was bei raus kommt.
Nur heute zahlt Deutschland deutlich weniger Zinsen als früher für Staatsschulden -- weil der Zins der EZB so niedrig ist.
Nur weiß keiner, wie sich das entwickelt. Niemand weiß, wann Trump Strafzölle auf deutsche Produkte erhebt.
Das kann schon in 5 Jahren völlig anders sein.
Daher würde ich der Nahles gerne ein paar in die Fre -- na ja  -- wenn sie wieder anfängt zu schwafeln wie toll alles ist.


----------



## Gimmick (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wählen würde ich nur wenn ich tatsächlich alle Parteien gleich schlecht finden würde, angesichts von AfD und Co. ist das aber definitiv nicht der Fall.



Zur Not wählt man die Tierschutz Partei.


----------



## azzih (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Zitat ist von einem befreundeten Industriemechaniker + CNC-Fachkraft: unbefristeter Arbeitsvertrag, Mitte 30, 3500* Netto* im Monat, 630€ Miete warm in einer Kleinstadt, Frau Krankenschwester, Kind mit Kita-Platz vorhanden.......aber meckert halt gerne.



Ist halt aber nicht die Regel.  Heute bekommt man selbst nach ner Ausbildung in vielen Berufen nicht mehr als 2-2,5k Brutto. Was da Netto übrig bleibt ist nicht viel, vor allem wenn die Mieten als weiter steigen.  Dazu arbeiten wir länger als nahezu alle unsere europäischen Nachbarn, sowohl in der Woche als auch aufs Leben gesehen. Lohnsteigerungen gibts bestenfalls alle paar Jahre mal 2% oder so. In der Zeit ist wohnen um 10% teurer geworden, Energie sowieso und Steuern unter Garantie auch nicht gesunken. All das führt eben dazu, dass wir heutzutage im Schnitt wohl wesentlich weniger freies Geld in der Tasche haben als noch unsre Eltern.

Im Grunde nutzen unsre vielen Jobs in Deutschland wenig, wenn da ne hohe Quote an Niedriglöhnern, Befristeten, Aufstockern, 400€Jobbern etc. die Statistik schönt.
Ich selbst verdien weder mega gut noch schlecht. Bin aber quasi unter der Woche von morgens 7 bis abends 7 ausm Haus.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Kinder-, Kranken-, und Altenpfleger haben absolute Knochenjobs.
Das Geld, was die in Deutschland dafür bekommen ist eine Beleidigung für diesen Berufsstand.


----------



## azzih (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kinder-, Kranken-, und Altenpfleger haben absolute Knochenjobs.
> Das Geld, was die in Deutschland dafür bekommen ist eine Beleidigung für diesen Berufsstand.



Vor allem sind das in den Lohntabellen noch die Gehälter aus öffentlichen Einrichtungen. Die privaten Kliniken und Altenheime zahlen noch wesentlich schlechter. Und da kaum ein Deutscher für 1,8-2,2K Brutto diese Knochenjobs machen will, die übrigens ne schwierige und lange Ausbildung benötigen, sind Pfleger und Schwestern heute zumeist aus dem osteuropäischen Ausland. Oder die Stellen bleiben unbesetzt, was den Arbeitsdruck für die verfügbaren Pflegekräfte nochmal fast ins Unmögliche pusht.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Ich gönne jedem dieser Berufsgruppen mehr geld.
Das muss aber gegenfinanziert werden....und jeder € den z.b.: die Pflegeversicherung erhöht wird, führt zu einem Aufschrei.
Kein plan wie man das machen sol....


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Ein Weg wäre es, gegen die kriminellen Machenschaften bei Pflegediensten oder z.B. beim Transportgewerbe vernünftig vorzugehen. Bei den Dumpingpreisen hat jeder vernünftige Unternehmer ja auch gar keine Chance, wenn nicht auch beim Personal gekürzt wird.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Doppelpost, sry.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich gönne jedem dieser Berufsgruppen mehr geld.
> Das muss aber gegenfinanziert werden....und jeder € den z.b.: die Pflegeversicherung erhöht wird, führt zu einem Aufschrei.
> Kein plan wie man das machen sol....



Du musst das System ändern.
Heute sind Jobs gut bezahlt, die sehr produktiv sind. Daher verdienen Leute in der Autoindustrie viel Geld, weil sie produktiv ist.
Alte Menschen pflegen oder Kinder erziehen ist überhaupt nicht produktiv und wird deswegen schlecht bezahlt.

Genauso muss die Steuer auf Arbeit verringert werden, dafür die Steuer auf Geld rauf.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



OField schrieb:


> Sich über Politiker und die gesellschaftliche Entwickelung zu beschweren, aber nur alle 4 Jahre mal ein Kreuz zu machen und nichts positives dazu beitragen, hilft nicht und* ist so typisch Deutsch.*



Na du scheinst die Selbstkasteiung ja auch zu lieben...
Was ist daran bitte typisch deutsch?
Ich würde sagen über Politik beschweren und aber nur alle X Jahre ein Kreuz auf einem Zettel machen ist nichts was nur den Deutschen gemein wäre. Schaut man sich die letzte US-Wahl an scheint es dort auch nicht viel anders zu sein, oder in England, oder in Frankreich, oder, oder, oder...
Würde ehr sagen das ist eine Eigenschaft die vielen Menschen in allen demokratischen Ländern gemein ist, das sie glauben mit dem Kreuz auf dem Zettel wäre ihre Verpflichtung getan und müsste sich alles in ihrem Sinne entwickeln und wenn nicht, nun ja, dann motzt und schimpft man halt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Deshalb wurde ja solche Beschlüsse wie Rente mit 67 oder 70 usw. erst durchgesetzt; die Jüngeren sollen es halt ausbaden, die können sich eh nicht wehren. Beim Führerschein geht's weiter: Wir müssen schon drei verschiedene Lappen machen und bezahlen für Fahrerlaubnisklassen, die unsere Eltern alle in einem Schein inklusive hatten.
> Hauptsache die jetzige Generation, die in der Politik aktiv ist, muss keine Einbußen hinnehmen …



Äh: Rente 67 war eigentlich knallharte Politik zugunsten der U30 und zulasten der Ü50. Fakt ist nunmal, dass das bisherige "vielleicht die Hälfte des Lebens arbeiten und dann 30 Jahre Party"-System über kurz oder lang zusammenbrechen wird. Man kann solange abwarten, dann kriegen die heute Jungen halt gar nichts mehr außer nen Scherbenhaufen. Oder man tut etwas - und im Falle der Rente mit 67 haben vor allen Dingen diejenigen verloren, die 10-20 Jahre vor der Rente standen und auf einmal deutlich länger für de facto das gleiche arbeiten sollten, die ihrerseits aber ihr ganzes Leben die Renten von Leuten mit vollem Bezugszeitraum gezahlt hatten.

Zugegeben würde mir spontan kein weiteres gutes Beispiel für derartige jugendorientierte Politik einfallen, sieht man mal von allgemein Zukunftsorientierten Entscheidungen ab. Also den 5 Minuten Umwelt/Natur/Klimaschutz, den sich die deutsche Politik pro Jahr gönnt. Zwischen Roter-Teppich-Fotos und gleich-kommt-der-Sektempfang auf irgend ner Gala... . Das ist aber kein Problem spezifisches Generation-Y-vs-deutsche-Demokratie-Problem. In einer Demokratie machen die jüngsten immer nur eine Minderheit aus und umgekehrt haben sie immer länger unter Entscheidungen zu leiden, als die Alten (können theoretisch aber auch mehr profitieren) - da sind sie im Vergleich zu noch jüngeren/ungeborenen/Einwohnern anderer Länder/... in Sachen Opfer/Kontrolleverhältnis aber immer noch gut dran. Und eigentlich wäre es Aufgabe der Älteren, für sie mitzudenken, also ihren eigenen Kindern eine möglichst gute Zukunft bieten zu wollen.
Aber wir leben halt in einer "Gemeinschaft", in der Egoismus über allem steht. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Mir wäre an keiner Stelle aufgefallen, dass die Jugend aus diesem Schema ausbricht. Ganz im Gegenteil.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> das Problem liegt eher darin, das heutzutage die Mitte bedient werden muss
> 
> ...



Es gibt immer wieder langfristige auf Teilgebieten. Gerade von den Parteien die sich für Umweltschutz oder Klimaschutz einsetzen oder aus anderen Gründen langfristige Infrastrukturänderungen befürworten (Paradegebiet, da gut kontrollier- und logisch planbar), zum Teil aber auch in den Sektoren Steuer/Vermögenspolitik und im Sozialen. Der Wähler ignoriert solche Überlegungen aber bestenfalls, in der Regel straft er sie sogar ab.

Man gucke sich z.B. rückblickend die Atompolitik an: Wenn, wie die Grünen, einen wirtschaftsverträglichen, klar koordinierten, mittelfristigen Atomausstieg vereinbart, dann wird man abgewählt. Wenn man, wie Merkel, den Atomkonzernen erst frei Hand lässt, dann Hals über Kopf unter heftiger Rechtsbeugung ein paar Notabschaltungen erzwingt, dann leere, planlose Versprechungen macht und am Ende mit viel Nachbesserungen, weiteren Zugeständnissen und Strafzahlungen an Großkonzerne ein Bisschen was erreicht, dann wird man dafür auf ewig am Kanzlerstuhl festzementiert.
Demokratie sorgt halt dafür, dass die Mehrheit bekommt, was sie verdient.
Schade ist es nur um die Minderheit und eben diejenigen ohne Wahlzugang, die genauso darunter leiden.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Weg wäre es, gegen die kriminellen Machenschaften bei Pflegediensten oder z.B. beim Transportgewerbe vernünftig vorzugehen. Bei den Dumpingpreisen hat jeder vernünftige Unternehmer ja auch gar keine Chance, wenn nicht auch beim Personal gekürzt wird.



Hast du schon mal auf der anderen Seite gestanden? Weißt du, wie schweineteuer es trotz dieser Löhne ist, alten Menschen einen halbwegs lebenswürdigen Alltag zu ermöglichen? Das ruiniert genauso Existenzen, im ganzen Dienstleistungssektor stehen meistens auf beiden Seiten Leute, denen das Geld für ein vernünftiges Auskommen fehlt. Landen tut der Zaster bei ganz anderen. Aber die sind ja unantastbar...


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Ich sagte ja es wäre ein Weg.


----------



## OField (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die letzte US-Wahl an scheint es dort auch nicht viel anders zu sein.


Viele Amerikaner haben ja auch Deutsche Vorfahren.Die Franzosen hingegen meckern nicht nur, sondern gehen auch ziemlich schnell auf die Straße. Und zwar nicht nur wenn's darum geht Ausländer draussen zu halten, sondern auch um z.B. Arbeitspolitisch was zu bewirken, wobei dir Ammis auch oft mehr machen als nur zu jammern


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

Die Kampfmoral der französischen Arbeiter in allen Ehren, aber ob ein Generalstreik überhaupt förderlich ist? 

Hatte es sich denn nu  gelohnt, vor der EM Straßenbarrikaden anzuzünden?


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aha, erkläre mir wie ein Masterplan für 20 Jahre aussehen soll, wenn in der Zwischenzeit die Regierung ausgewechselt werden kann. Wir leben hier nicht in einer Planwirtschaft, und das ist gut so^^
> Außerdem kann niemand wirklich in die Zukunft sehen. Was nützt mir heute ein Plan für die nächsten zwanzig Jahre wenn schon in 10 Jahren alles anders sein kann?



Nun, nehmen wir mal als Beispiel die Energiewende

Ohne funktionierende Verteilungsstrukturen verpuffen doch jetzt die steuerlich subventionierten Ökostromanlagen vollkommen

Da sind riesige Offshoreanlagen gebaut worden, ohne Stromanschluss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Kampfmoral der französischen Arbeiter in allen Ehren, aber ob ein Generalstreik überhaupt förderlich ist?
> 
> Hatte es sich denn nu  gelohnt, vor der EM Straßenbarrikaden anzuzünden?



35 Stunden Woche, 30 Tage Urlaub und Rente mit 60? Da würde ich keine Straßenbarikaden, sondern ganze Stadien anzünden!




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nun, nehmen wir mal als Beispiel die Energiewende
> 
> Ohne funktionierende Verteilungsstrukturen verpuffen doch jetzt die steuerlich subventionierten Ökostromanlagen vollkommen
> 
> Da sind riesige Offshoreanlagen gebaut worden, ohne Stromanschluss



Soviele sind da nicht gebaut worden, dank Merkels jahrelangen Hickhack sind vor 3-8 Jahren jede Mengen Spezialfirmen an den Rand des Konkurses oder noch darüber hinaus getrieben worden. Der Kahlschlag war nicht ganz so weitreichend wie in der Deutschensolar-nicht-industrie, aber trotzdem kann man den bisherigen Ausbau eher als Show betrachten. Weniger als 5% der deutschen Windräder stehen im Wasser (und die meisten die es tun dürften near shore sein) und obwohl Offshore-Anlagen extrem gute Windbedingungen haben und sehr kontinuierlich ihre Leistungen erbringen und die Bedingungen letztes Jahr allgemein besonders gut wahren, haben sie 2016 gerade einmal 12 TWh (von >600 TWh Verbrauch) beigesteuert. Da wäre verdammt viel mehr möglich, wenn die Politik wollte. Aber wieso sollte ein Seehofer auch dem Bau von Trassen zustimmen, die dafür sorgen, dass bei ihm fossile Kraftwerke geschlossen werden und in Zukunft Geld aus Bayern nach S-H fließt? Da müsste er ja am Ende noch sein Gejammer über den Länderfinanzausgleich einstellen (oder noch mehr nutzlose Autobahnen auf Bundeskosten bauen lassen), wenn auf einmal die Wirtschaft in anderen Ländern auch funktionieren darf.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 35 Stunden Woche, 30 Tage Urlaub und Rente mit 60? Da würde ich keine Straßenbarikaden, sondern ganze Stadien anzünden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja eben, es fehlt halt ein Plan

Genauso wie bei der Entsorgung unseres Atommülls,

was passiert? Nix

Da wird seit 30 Lahren geforscht, im Endeffekt kommt da auch wieder nix raus


----------



## OField (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 35 Stunden Woche, 30 Tage Urlaub und Rente mit 60? Da würde ich keine Straßenbarikaden, sondern ganze Stadien anzünden!


Vielleicht arbeitet der gewöhnliche Deutsche auch einfach nur gern. Das würde das "Die Klauen unsere Jobs" Argument in ein anderes Licht rücken *kappa*


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Was kann die Gen. Y überhaupt reißen?*

*Sechs Seiten OT entfernt. *

Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------

